# Team-Xecuter Presents SX OS v3.0



## Volthax (Apr 1, 2019)

*Your friends from Team-Xecuter are back rocking Ram Ranch even on the wildest days! Yee Haw! *




​Team-Xecuter is not worried getting their hands dirty, and thus have been working on a new update in their labs. This *special update* marks a new generation for the entire Nintendo Scene!
New innovative features is what Team-Xecuter stands for and thus has delivered for your guilty pleasures and wildest dreams .​


> *We heard your comments the past decade, and now it is time to unveil our latest creation!*
> Our lab rats worked their heads off, smashing it against the wall and breaking through the 4th wall but we got it worked out.
> All those new features we got ready for you, it might seem like a joke!
> 
> ...


That's all for today, stay tuned and rock on!


Spoiler: 7.X or lower read this



April Fools


----------



## dsrules (Apr 1, 2019)

isn't it too late for this?


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 1, 2019)

dsrules said:


> isn't it too late for this?



I thought that too, about 45 secs ago.


----------



## mrdude (Apr 1, 2019)

Jings, don't you know April 1st - doesn't count after midday? - what an R-tard!


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Apr 1, 2019)

well TX maybe a bit late with their updates but they always deliver , but the joke on the OP with this one


----------



## iriez (Apr 1, 2019)

"Team-Xecuter is not worried getting their hands dirty"

Was the only funny part of this post.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Apr 1, 2019)

Even TX April fools jokes are late.


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 1, 2019)

Jesus, @Volthax, not only are you the board's #1 retard, you even suck at April Fools. Permaban incoming, I hope.


----------



## Volthax (Apr 1, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Jesus, @Volthax, not only are you the board's #1 retard, you even suck at April Fools. Permaban incoming, I hope.


<3


----------



## DaveLister (Apr 2, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Even TX April fools jokes are late.


I'm still fucking laughing. haa haaahaa haaaa


----------



## MYFW (Apr 15, 2019)

Change title to April Fools pls XD


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 15, 2019)

MYFW said:


> Change title to April Fools pls XD


It's already in eof.


----------

